# Dikhololo & Durban Info



## PaulT (Feb 12, 2006)

I am going to be visiting Dikhololo in June 2007 and I can’t find any good directions to the resort from JNB.  Does any anyone have any or can you make a recommendation on where to find some.



After visiting Dik, I will be going to the Cabana Beach Hotel, north of Durban.  There is only one review of the resort that looks to be at least 3-4 years old.  Does anyone have any information about the resort or things to do in the area that is more recent.



In between Dik and going to Durban, I will have a 1-day layover in Pretoria.  Any ideas on locating a good source for a hotel?



TIA, Paul


----------



## Hilltop (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Paul, you can find a map from Johannesburg to Dikhololo on their website www.dikhololo.co.za or alternatively email Madelein at madelein@dikhololo.co.za for directions.
Have a look at the following website for Cabana Beach www.southernsun.com and click on their timeshare resorts.
If you are staying in Pretoria I would suggest you stay at the Sheration Pretoria Hotel & Towers, their telephone number is + 27 12 429 9999, sorry not sure what their email address is.

Have a great trip.


----------



## PaulT (Feb 23, 2006)

I have already looked at Diks website and their directions leave a bit to be desired.  I will contact Madelein, though.  Thanks for the input.

I will also check out the Sheraton in Pretoria.  Sounds like a great idea.  I have quite a few Starpoints to use.

Paul




			
				Hilltop said:
			
		

> Hi Paul, you can find a map from Johannesburg to Dikhololo on their website www.dikhololo.co.za or alternatively email Madelein at madelein@dikhololo.co.za for directions.
> Have a great trip.


----------

